# Windows Media Player will play but not import DVD-R



## techimpaired1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello! 

I have a Windows XP Home Edition system and I am trying to import a video from a DVD-R disc into Windows Media Player. I purchased a DVD burner to convert home videos to dvds (using my TV), which works perfectly. In order to play these videos on my XP in Windows Media Player, I have been using a freestanding Memorex DVD recorder that attaches to the computer, as my XP drive does not read DVD-R. This also works just fine. Windows Media Player will read and play my DVD-R discs, but I am unable to get it to actually download/import the videos. I want to be able to download these videos from my DVD-R discs so that they can be stored on my computer and shared with family. 

For clarification, when the video is playing in Windows Media Player, the right-hand side of the player lists the video as "Unknown DVD". Clicking on the "Library" tab on the top bar, it again lists the video as "Unknown DVD (F)". Clicking on the "Rip" tab on the top bar, the left-hand side shows "No Disc (D)" and "Unknown Disc (F)", with the message "To begin, insert an audio CD into the CD drive.". The player seems to be perfectly capable of reading and playing my DVD-R videos, but it apparently only recognizes discs in its (D) drive for ripping or importing. 

Do I need to purchase more software to be able to do import videos from my DVD-R discs? Should I be using different discs altogether? Any ideas would be greatly, greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

check the import for the "region" it was burnt like usa is region one 
to change the region... device manager/right click your dvd device click properties /region and change the region to suit the disk. remember you can only change the region a few times if you have only one dvd rom drive.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i don't think wmp has the ability 2 rip dvd, only cd, but i could be wrong. u might try using other free software like dvdshrink or shrinkto5 2 rip the dvd files 2 ur computer that way...


----------



## techimpaired1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you both for the advice. I am currently looking into dvd "rip" products (Aimersoft is one that keeps coming up), though I don't yet know if that is the solution to this problem. Thanks again.


----------

